# Direct to garment (DTG) printing made in USA



## sutuden3tu (Jul 18, 2008)

hi every body !
i'm vietnamese . i' want to buy digital printing garment machine made in USA high Quality.
Can you said to me. manufactory can exporter?
how is printer best ?


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

I do not know all the machines that are made in the USA but from my knowledge the T-Jet Blazer and Blazer Pro are made in Arizona USA and I think the Flexi-jet is also but am not 100% sure.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

The Fast T-Jet Blazer Pro and the Blazer Express are both built by in Arizona by US Screen. The Anajet is built in California. The Flexijet is built in Florida by Belquette.

Harry


----------



## sutuden3tu (Jul 18, 2008)

thank you for all your advice!


----------



## pasatouf (Jul 23, 2008)

How much are they?


----------



## AaronM (Mar 28, 2007)

The Blazer Express sells for $18,995USD and the Blazer Pro is $26,995USD. Their website is mytjet.com.


----------

